# Desk Essentials



## clarbin (Jul 20, 2008)

Chittlin' doing what he does best.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 20, 2008)

Heh heh, cute pic! (He was just keeping a really close eye on that mouse)

Welcome to TPF.


----------



## clarbin (Jul 21, 2008)

Believe me, his response would be exactly the same if it were a real mouse.


----------



## matt-l (Jul 21, 2008)

Darn. now my desk's not complete, my dog won't fit (he's almost bigger then my desk) so now i need a cat...hmm..


welcome also!


----------



## clarbin (Jul 22, 2008)

What!!!! No Cat! 

We have 6.

Believe me, you haven't lived until you have 6 cats.


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 22, 2008)

Haha cute photo and title!

Haha well I'm only allowed to have our one indoor cat. But we have about 25 outdoor cats. And we are bottle feeding a 2 week old kitten. So I know how it goes! 

Hey, they say critters make you live longer right? So you're gonna be what, like 130? =D


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 22, 2008)

Just wondering, has Chittlin moved yet?


----------



## clarbin (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh yeah!

It gets hot here in Phoenix.


----------



## wlsmoku (Jul 22, 2008)

!!!! hahaha awesome PICS!!! you can see the fear/pissed off"ness" in the 2nd photo - thats priceless!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2008)

Your Chittlin goes *swimming* :shock: 
I can't say that I have EVER seen anything like that! 
My cat loves to sleep on my desk, too, or much rather on the second table that I set up at a 90° angle to my desk (for her - and for ALL my HEAPS of clutter, too), so yes, I know what it is like (look at posts 14 and 15 of this_thread for more!), but I doubt she'd EVER want to go SWIMMING IN A POOL! (OK, she could never try for lack of a pool in the garden but...)


----------



## clarbin (Jul 23, 2008)

Not only does he go swimming.

He also likes to "Trick orTreat". He was a bee last year.

(I think were border line crazy to tell you the truth)


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2008)

Never heard about a cat like that!!!


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2008)

clarbin said:


> What!!!! No Cat!
> 
> We have 6.
> 
> Believe me, you haven't lived until you have 6 cats.



I can confirm this.... I've had up to a dozen adults at a couple points in time. 


However they are not allowed on my desk, peroid.


----------



## matt-l (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't think cats are that buoyant. Cat's personally don't like me, my friends cat hisses at me and other friends cat scratches at my leg. Only one of his ginger cats likes me.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 23, 2008)

The expression on its face in the bee costume is _PRICELESS!_!!!!


----------

